# Non-suit Furry clothing



## Forever (Jun 22, 2011)

Has anyone made clothing that isnt a suit? Im talking like maybe a sweater with a fur patch on the chest, aroung the hood, maybe the cuffs. I know theirs been touques(Beanies), hats, etc. Im looking for furry clothing that you can wear out in public that doesnt involve getting into a suit.


----------



## Drakonman (Jun 22, 2011)

This is kind of furry. http://www.punchbrand.com/
I bought this at Anime North. http://www.punchbrand.com/hoodies/orange-fox-hoodie.html ITS SO WARM AND COMFY! (although I don't wear it in public except at Anime North just because it kinda blended in with the crowd.)

Oh and yeah people have made things out of actual fur that isint a suit. You can wear it in public and get chased down by animal activists.


----------



## greaseyote (Jun 22, 2011)

There are all sorts of t-shirts you can wear that are kind of furry related, check out http://www.foxloft.com (foxfeather on FA) who has some shirts, though I don't have any of hers. I do have some fox/wolf/dog related shirts and I have a pair of jeans that I painted paw prints on them.


----------



## Zephyre (Jun 23, 2011)

I have a Wolf Spirithood :3


----------



## Sar (Jun 23, 2011)

I had a walet chain that i had altered to give me an avion tail.

But i checked the punch brand. i wish they had this in lighter blue.


----------



## bioastre (Jun 27, 2011)

I want to get a shirt from "Kitty <3's Monster".  They have quite a few fandom based tees.
As for hats with ears/etc - lot of tutorials online for making your own without having to spend too much money.
If I wasn't avian, I'd have some wolf ear headbands for school! =p


----------

